# For all you Scooby drivers......



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't try this while I'm on the hill!!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7w89b_rally-stunt-a-la-neige-par-ken-bloc_auto

Yes I wasn't really sure whether to put this under the main forum or misc, it's kinda both....


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 21, 2009)

And we promised our Son a WRX if he graduates High school in National Honer Society! What have we done! After training gates all day, he will still be on the mtn! God I hope not. Amazing the capabilities of the Subie all-wheel drive!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 21, 2009)

Love that video!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> And we promised our Son a WRX if he graduates High school in National Honer Society! What have we done! After training gates all day, he will still be on the mtn! God I hope not. Amazing the capabilities of the Subie all-wheel drive!



Wow you guys are ballers if you're buying your son a WRX..his insurance is going to be so freaking high..kind of a stupid idea to give an 18 year old a powderful car..get him a ford focus..


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you guys are ballers if you're buying your son a WRX..his insurance is going to be so freaking high..kind of a stupid idea to give an 18 year old a powderful car..get him a ford focus..



GrilledSteezeSandwich,

Your comment is kind of harsh. Also, I already checked and a WRX=265hp (NOT an STI=305hp) will be about the same as what we are paying now for a 2006 Honda CRV. The STI is a lot higher though. I would never by a FORD...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> GrilledSteezeSandwich,
> 
> Your comment is kind of harsh. Also, I already checked and a WRX=265hp (NOT an STI=305hp) will be about the same as what we are paying now for a 2006 Honda CRV. The STI is a lot higher though. I would never by a FORD...



Harsh...lol..do you want your kid to be rallying around in a WRX???  265HP..a kid that age needs about 100 horses..get him a base level Impreza and save yourself several grand plus your kid will be safer..get your kid a Civic..

Anyway I'm jealous of your kid..he'll have a nicer car than most grownups..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> GrilledSteezeSandwich,
> 
> Your comment is kind of harsh. Also, I already checked and a WRX=265hp (NOT an STI=305hp) will be about the same as what we are paying now for a 2006 Honda CRV. The STI is a lot higher though. I would never by a FORD...





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Harsh...lol..do you want your kid to be rallying around in a WRX???  265HP..a kid that age needs about 100 horses..get him a base level Impreza and save yourself several grand plus your kid will be safer..get your kid a Civic..
> 
> Anyway I'm jealous of your kid..he'll have a nicer car than most grownups..



I'm with GSS on this. Giving a kid that much power in a car is just asking for trouble. My kids are getting used VW Golfs or something when they are old enough to drive.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm with GSS on this. Giving a kid that much power in a car is just asking for trouble. My kids are getting used VW Golfs or something when they are old enough to drive.



A Crown Vic might fare better in a crash.  Besides, it has a much more useful back seat.


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> And we promised our Son a WRX if he graduates High school in National Honer Society! What have we done! After training gates all day, he will still be on the mtn! God I hope not. Amazing the capabilities of the Subie all-wheel drive!





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you guys are ballers if you're buying your son a WRX..his insurance is going to be so freaking high..kind of a stupid idea to give an 18 year old a powderful car..get him a ford focus..




And that video was super cool.  I'm thinking I might get an Outback as my next vehicle....



wa-loaf said:


> I'm with GSS on this. Giving a kid that much power in a car is just asking for trouble. My kids are getting used VW Golfs or something when they are old enough to drive.



I think I agree with GSS with regard to the content of his post but not with regard to his method of delivering his message!  It was harsh...but nonetheless, I agree with its' premise.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

andrec sorry for being harsh..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm definitely in the camp of 'NO FREAKIN WAY' would I get my child a fast car.  There's a reason he wants a WRX, to drive fast.

And the one with 'only' 265 horsepower is still a rocket ship.  

I didn't have a car in High School, I borrowed my mom's.  She had a 4 cylander Accord in the early 90's, my guess is the thing maybe had 150 horse power.  

That car saw 100 mph every Saturday night on route 103 between Ludlow, VT and Rutland.  If per chance I found myself on a long straight away on 91 like around Deerfield, Mass, it would see 120.  No telling what kind of a trouble I might have gotten myself into with something like a WRX when I was 18.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 21, 2009)

I got to borrow my parents 1970 Buick Electra.  Had a 455 in it but weighed about 7000 pounds.  Nice back seat!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2009)

There's a fine line between voicing your opinion and telling someone how to be a parent...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> There's a fine line between voicing your opinion and telling someone how to be a parent...



'my child'


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2009)

GSS for Grand Puba of Safety! Everyone drive a Focus and wear a helmet! You can still have a "safety meetings" though...since you're in a Focus and wearing a helmet, you'll be OK if you crash. This is for the benefit of our fellow skiers.

[/breaking balls]


;-)


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you guys are ballers if you're buying your son a WRX..his insurance is going to be so freaking high..kind of a stupid idea to give an 18 year old a powderful car..get him a ford focus..



+1 . Exactly what I found to be true. We have a 2005 WRX wagon and the insurance cost is much more than our 2005 Legacy GT wagon which is worth thousands more and has a more powerfull engine. The WRX insurance is even higher than our previous 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe which was worth twice the WRX.  Also more than the Porsche we owned years ago too . And were old,  both of us have  25-30 years of  accident free driving. No way I'd buy a WRX for anyone under 21. Way too much power for any kid in my opinion.  A stock 2009 WRX goes 0-60mph in 4.8 Sec and 5.5 secs for 2005 model year. Faster than just about anything on the road.  
Be certain to invest in some performance and collision avoidance courses for your son. I'd highly recommend checking out the BMW club and SCCA offerings for any teenage driver.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> +1 . Exactly what I found to be true. We have a 2005 WRX wagon and the insurance cost is much more than our 2005 Legacy GT wagon which is worth thousands more and has a more powerfull engine. The WRX insurance is even higher than our previous 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe which was worth twice the WRX.  Also more than the Porsche we owned years ago too . And were old,  both of us have  25-30 years of  accident free driving. No way I'd buy a WRX for anyone under 21. Way too much power for any kid in my opinion.  A stock 2009 WRX goes 0-60mph in 4.8 Sec and 5.5 secs for 2005 model year. Faster than just about anything on the road.
> Be certain to invest in some performance and collision avoidance courses for your son. I'd highly recommend checking out the BMW club and SCCA offerings for any teenage driver.



That's because the insurance cost is based more on how many get wrapped around trees and not the value of the car. Probably a pretty good target for theft too.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you guys are ballers if you're buying your son a WRX..his insurance is going to be so freaking high..kind of a stupid idea to give an 18 year old a powderful car..get him a ford focus..




Do you know this person's son???? If not, I'd shut the hell up on telling them what to do.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> +1 . Exactly what I found to be true. We have a 2005 WRX wagon and the insurance cost is much more than our 2005 Legacy GT wagon which is worth thousands more and has a more powerfull engine. The WRX insurance is even higher than our previous 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe which was worth twice the WRX.  Also more than the Porsche we owned years ago too . And were old,  both of us have  25-30 years of  accident free driving. No way I'd buy a WRX for anyone under 21. Way too much power for any kid in my opinion.  A stock 2009 WRX goes 0-60mph in 4.8 Sec and 5.5 secs for 2005 model year. Faster than just about anything on the road.
> *Be certain to invest in some performance and collision avoidance courses for your son. I'd highly recommend checking out the BMW club and SCCA offerings for any teenage driver*.




Are we sure this kid already hasn't done that???? Maybe he's the next Indie 500 winner---love people telling others what to do when they have no clue about a person---geez


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 22, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Do you know this person's son???? If not, I'd shut the hell up on telling them what to do.



Thanks for that. My son is in National Honor Soceity for a reason. He is very responsible. Had had professional driving lessons (20 hours worth) before he took his road test.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Thanks for that. My son is in National Honor Soceity for a reason. He is very responsible. Had had professional driving lessons (20 hours worth) before he took his road test.




Well I kinda figured if your son is in National Honor Society you couldn't be a dumb ass;-)

Good for your son---he'll have a wicked cool car to pick up chicks in!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Do you know this person's son???? If not, I'd shut the hell up on telling them what to do.



Are you selling him the car? ;-)


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you selling him the car? ;-)



Not that I know of, why??


----------



## Philpug (Apr 22, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Thanks for that. My son is in National Honor Soceity for a reason. He is very responsible. Had had professional driving lessons (20 hours worth) before he took his road test.


a whole 20 hours? wow.

Your call, but devils advocate..what will the WRX do for him that a regular Impreza will not?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Not that I know of, why??



Just joking, it sounds like you are trying to make a sale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Do you know this person's son???? If not, I'd shut the hell up on telling them what to do.



I'll give whatever opinion I want..I was 18 once not that long ago and I know what it's like..the brain in not fully developed yet..I was also on National Honor Society..getting A's and B's in High School isn't that hard..


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll give whatever opinion I want..I was 18 once not that long ago and I know what it's like..the brain in not fully developed yet..I was also on National Honor Society..getting A's and B's in High School isn't that hard..



Aint you special.....:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the brain in not fully developed yet


How do you know what a fully developed brain is like? I realize your brain is fully baked, but developed is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How do you know what a fully developed brain is like? I realize your brain is fully baked, but developed is a bit of a stretch.



I'd kick your ass at Jeopardy!!!!  Go back to drinking your haterade


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll give whatever opinion I want..I was 18 once not that long ago and I know what it's like..the brain in not fully developed yet..I was also on National Honor Society..getting A's and B's in High School isn't that hard..



Fully developed is a matter of opinion. Is yours even fully developed now? You left yourself open for that!:blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2009)

In steeze's defense, I think he makes a valid point.  Having good grades and being very responsible in other walks of life doesn't necessarily mean a kid or adult for that matter will act responsibly on the road.

I too was an A student graduating near the top of my class.  I was a 'good kid' never once coming home later than my midnight curfew out of respect for my mom in that I knew she wouldn't sleep until she knew I was home safe.  However, I liked to drive like Dale Earnhart.  Amazed to this day I didn't get into a serious accident the way I drove during my youth, especially with other kids in the car peer pressuring me. That's part of being a kid and why so many get into accidents, often with tragic results.  The statistics don't lie.

While steeze's delivery was a bit in your face (imagine that! :lol  I think his heart/head is in the right place regarding the message he is trying to convey.

The line is blurry between outright telling a parent what decisions they should make for their child (wrong) and showing genuine concern for that child's well being (commendable).


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> In steeze's defense, I think he makes a valid point.  Having good grades and being very responsible in other walks of life doesn't necessarily mean a kid or adult for that matter will act responsibly on the road.
> 
> I too was an A student graduating near the top of my class.  I was a 'good kid' never once coming home later than my midnight curfew out of respect for my mom in that I knew she wouldn't sleep until she knew I was home safe.  However, I liked to drive like Dale Earnhart.  Amazed to this day I didn't get into a serious accident the way I drove during my youth, especially with other kids in the car peer pressuring me. That's part of being a kid and why so many get into accidents, often with tragic results.  The statistics don't lie.
> 
> ...



+1

And I don't think any of us are trying to tell you what to do. These are just our opinions.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats to your son for making the grades.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 23, 2009)

I know everyone prolly knows a story like this, but its sorta fresh in my mind.  About a year ago, 2 HS kids (one was 18 and the other I think was 17) from Bellmore (next town over from me) were out cruising in on of the dads cars on the Northern State.  The rescue workers who responded to the scene said the only thing recongnizable from the car was part of the rear axle.  The rest of it was shredded.  Very sad thing.

The car?  2007 BMW 330


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2009)

i had the "privilege" of driving my parents' old pontiac parisienne when i was old enough to drive.  doesn't matter the horsepower (or lack thereof) of a car, a young man can do some crazy things with pretty much any car built after 1910 if he really wants to.








(Note: Mine was WAY cooler than the one in the picture....It didn't have the vinyl roof.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice, I got to mostly drive my dads 1973 GMC pickup in HS:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i had the "privilege" of driving my parents' old pontiac parisienne when i was old enough to drive. doesn't matter the horsepower (or lack thereof) of a car, a young man can do some crazy things with pretty much any car built after 1910 if he really wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's easier to get a minivan on 3 wheels than an STI...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

My first car was a 1990 Jetta..purchased in December of 1995 for $4,000 with paper-route money..


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Are we sure this kid already hasn't done that???? Maybe he's the next Indie 500 winner---love people telling others what to do when they have no clue about a person---geez



It's my opinion.  Duh . See where I said "highly recommend". I didn't "tell" him anything.

And I highly doubt he took these types of lessons. Less than 1% of the US population has taken them. I highly doubt he has but it would benefit everone. It should be required to get a drivers license in the USA. .


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> It's my opinion.  Duh . See where I said "highly recommend". I didn't "tell" him anything.
> 
> And I highly doubt he took these types of lessons. Less than 1% of the US population has taken them. I highly doubt he has but it would benefit everone.* It should be required to get a drivers license in the USA.* .




Yah, that's gonna work.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yah, that's gonna work.



I agree with that. It costs thousands of dollars to get a drivers license in Germany or even most of Europe where its more of a priveledge to drive than a "right". If you tried that in the US  everyone would bitch and "We'd be hurting the poor." In the USA we have a god given right to buy the biggest vehicle we can and drive it the same time as we're eating, texting and watching Tv on our in dash DVD. :-D


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I agree with that. It costs thousands of dollars to get a drivers license in Germany or even most of Europe where its more of a priveledge to drive than a "right". If you tried that in the US everyone would bitch and "We'd be hurting the poor." In the USA we have a god given right to buy the biggest vehicle we can and drive it the same time as we're eating, texting and watching Tv on our in dash DVD. :-D


You don't need the classes, but driving tests need to be ramped up. Somehow, driving for 5 minutes around deserted suburban streets, parallel parking once and doing a 3 point turn qualifies you for driving in rush hour traffic in major metropolitan areas. Obviously you can't test people in actual cars in all situations, but we've gotta be able to get driving simulators that can do a pretty good job of supplementing a much more rigorous test.

Of course, classes and tougher testing won't do much to prevent kids from pushing the limits of their cars.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

I think a growing and equally deadly aspect of driving as inexperienced aggressive adolescent drivers in the US is our senior population.  I'm sure the NCLU would have a field day with this one, but I feel that all drivers over the age of 65/70 should be required to take a driving test every 2 to 3 years.  There are numerous elderly citizens that have no business being behind the wheel anymore.  The challenge in revoking a license of such an individual is their loss of mobility.  Perhaps those that face such a situation can be given tax credits towards public transportation usage above and beyond the senior discounts they already receive.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I think a growing and equally deadly aspect of driving as inexperienced aggressive adolescent drivers in the US is our senior population.  I'm sure the NCLU would have a field day with this one, but I feel that all drivers over the age of 65/70 should be required to take a driving test every 2 to 3 years.  There are numerous elderly citizens that have no business being behind the wheel anymore.  The challenge in revoking a license of such an individual is their loss of mobility.  Perhaps those that face such a situation can be given tax credits towards public transportation usage above and beyond the senior discounts they already receive.



I also agree with you..you should see all my 80something and even 90something customers who drive when they can hardly see and their reflexes are terrible.  We've had customers crash into our utility pole at least 4 times and the last time was hard enough to bring down the entire poll..

anyway I have a customer...later


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I think a growing and equally deadly aspect of driving as inexperienced aggressive adolescent drivers in the US is our senior population. I'm sure the NCLU would have a field day with this one, but I feel that all drivers over the age of 65/70 should be required to take a driving test every 2 to 3 years. There are numerous elderly citizens that have no business being behind the wheel anymore. The challenge in revoking a license of such an individual is their loss of mobility. Perhaps those that face such a situation can be given tax credits towards public transportation usage above and beyond the senior discounts they already receive.


Just go ahead and test everyone every 5 years. Makes it harder to claim age discrimination, just adds a minor hassle and expense every 5 years for everyone else.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I think a growing and equally deadly aspect of driving as inexperienced aggressive adolescent drivers in the US is our senior population.  I'm sure the NCLU would have a field day with this one, but I feel that all drivers over the age of 65/70 should be required to take a driving test every 2 to 3 years.  There are numerous elderly citizens that have no business being behind the wheel anymore.  The challenge in revoking a license of such an individual is their loss of mobility.  Perhaps those that face such a situation can be given tax credits towards public transportation usage above and beyond the senior discounts they already receive.



Good point DH, our family just went thru this with my 86 yo G-mother. She admittingly was deteriorating as a driver so turned her license, and as you can imagine wasn't an easy decision.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I agree with that. It costs thousands of dollars to get a drivers license in Germany or even most of Europe where its more of a priveledge to drive than a "right". If you tried that in the US  everyone would bitch and "We'd be hurting the poor." In the USA we have a god given right to buy the biggest vehicle we can and drive it the same time as we're eating, texting and watching Tv on our in dash DVD. :-D



Well, in Germany you have a road you can drive 200 MPH and it's legal-----if we had such a road I'd pay a grand for one too!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> And it's easier to get a minivan on 3 wheels than an STI...



I know exactly what you're talking about. This was my ride my Junior and Senior year (faux wood panels and all :grin: ). 







I could get that thing moving at a pretty good clip and it handled like crap.

Undeniable fact that the WRX is a rocket (and the STI is few steps higher). I was a responsible kid too but I loved to drive fast (and still do). IMHO - Stick to the base Impreza for your kid. Some cheap after market mods can still make for a good looking car but one that is somewhat less likely to end up wrapped around a tree.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. This was my ride my Junior and Senior year (faux wood panels and all :grin: ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh common!!!!! Isn't anyone old enough to of had a muscle car when they were 18???? WTF!!!! When I was 18 I had a 72 Nova w/ 327 built to the ass pumpin out 350 HP to the wheels----let the kid feel the breeze baby!!!!!


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Its unbelieveable how this thread has grown. We may steer my son towards a Forester XT=224hp. I also believe in the liscensing in Germany. We have way too many people driving that should not be.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Its unbelieveable how this thread has grown. We may steer my son towards a Forester XT=224hp. I also believe in the liscensing in Germany. We have way too many people driving that should not be.



Unless your son is a closet lesbian(I am)..don't get him a Forester..lol..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Oh common!!!!! Isn't anyone old enough to of had a muscle car when they were 18???? WTF!!!! When I was 18 I had a 72 Nova w/ 327 built to the ass pumpin out 350 HP to the wheels----let the kid feel the breeze baby!!!!!



The van was the family hand me down. The chicks didn't dig it.
Where I'm from all the cool kids have built up trucks (lift kits/big tires/loud exhaust). Very few muscle/performance cars. Muscle cars aren't particularly good in the snow and the school year around here has snow on the ground for 5+ of the 8 months. LOTS of hand-me-down Subarus at the high school.
The Forester is a good choice (if your son is starting a family and/or he is a Lesbian). My Wife and I just got one. At least it will be the XT so he won't be completely lame (and it is better for carrying skis :grin.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> The van was the family hand me down. The chicks didn't dig it.
> Where I'm from all the cool kids have built up trucks (lift kits/big tires/loud exhaust). Very few muscle/performance cars. Muscle cars aren't particularly good in the snow and the school year around here has snow on the ground for 5+ of the 8 months. LOTS of hand-me-down Subarus at the high school.
> The Forester is a good choice (if your son is starting a family and/or he is a Lesbian). My Wife and I just got one. At least it will be the XT so he won't be completely lame (and it is better for carrying skis :grin.




LOL---you mean your van wasn't a "Shagin' Wagon" :-D


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

P.S. I've had my share of F250's w/ 4 inch lift kits and 38 inch Super Swampers----big trucks---vroom, vroom


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Oh common!!!!! Isn't anyone old enough to of had a muscle car when they were 18???? WTF!!!! When I was 18 I had a 72 Nova w/ 327 built to the ass pumpin out 350 HP to the wheels----let the kid feel the breeze baby!!!!!




I'm old enough. My first car was a '68 Chevelle that I dropped a 4-bolt main bearing 327 with 4bll Carb into. It got about 8 MPG but gas cost 56 cents/ gallon.    Then I got a 66 Mustang GT and built that up too. All my friends had muscle cars. Roadrunners, GTOs, Novas, Barracuda’s, Challengers, Mustangs, Camaros, etc  Not many Subarus back then, Subbys were strange looking cars driven by weird old people . 
And yes we were honor students who loved to take these cars to their limits.  Sh_t we were 16 and we had powerful cars….  We painted a 1/4 mile course on a local road and raced on Friday and Saturday nights. I got in 2 accidents the first 10 days I had my license. Driving 80+ MPH on bald race tires in the rain.... and my father taught the in School drivers ed program 

Unfortunately some of my friends are no longer with us. My High school only had 550 kids and in the 4 years I was there 13 died in auto accidents. Many involved alcohol,18 year old limit in those days.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 23, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I'm old enough. My first car was a '68 Chevelle that I dropped a 4-bolt main bearing 327 with 4bll Carb into. It got about 8 MPG but gas cost 56 cents/ gallon.    Then I got a 66 Mustang GT and built that up too. All my friends had muscle cars. Roadrunners, GTOs, Novas, Barracuda’s, Challengers, Mustangs, Camaros, etc  Not many Subarus back then, Subbys were strange looking cars driven by weird old people .
> And yes we were honor students who loved to take these cars to their limits.  Sh_t we were 16 and we had powerful cars….  We painted a 1/4 mile course on a local road and raced on Friday and Saturday nights. I got in 2 accidents the first 10 days I had my license. Driving 80+ MPH on bald race tires in the rain.... and my father taught the in School drivers ed program 
> 
> Unfortunately some of my friends are no longer with us. My High school only had 550 kids and in the 4 years I was there 13 died in auto accidents. Many involved alcohol,18 year old limit in those days.




Yup, 18 drinking age here too---I'm not sure how many of my class mates died in auto accidents but I do remeber more than just a few, and most of them involved drinking.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had my '75 Firebird with way too many hp's, as well as a '76 Camaro. Never drove drunk, but did plenty of stupid things...


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2009)

That Forester XT is an even nicer car than the WRX.  Way, way, better really.  I'm in my thirties and I'm too cheap to treat myself to that trim level.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

If a kid has a nice car just after high school..what do they have to look forward to....my base model Impreza is the nicest car I've ever owned..and it's fa fa fa fast with 170hp,,I swear I was going at least 75mph on 287 in Jersey and I was passed by an old lady in a van,..lol


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If a kid has a nice car just after high school..what do they have to look forward to....my base model Impreza is the nicest car I've ever owned..and it's fa fa fa fast with 170hp,,I swear I was going at least 75mph on 287 in Jersey and I was passed by an old lady in a van,..lol



Until the points vanish on my drivers license, I'm driving my 200 hp VW GTI at the speed limit with the cruise control on.  As a life-long habitual speeder, it feels really strange to go 65 on an interstate highway.

My sister and my mom have both driven Subarus since the early 1970's.  My mom traded a low mileage loaded Jeep Wagoneer with a huge Buick V-8 even up for a 'Baru wagon back in the gas crisis.  My dad bought my sister a new wagon in 1973.  I got the shitbox 1972 Ford Maverick hand-me-down my sister had crashed twice and nursed it all the way through high school & college.  I got really good with stolen road signs & beer cans, a ball-peen hammer, pop rivets, and body putty.

The early Subarus imploded after around 60,000 miles just like every other car of that era.  If you bought one now, you'd be pissed if anything in the drivetrain died before 150,000 miles.  The advances in metallurgy and lubrication technology are impressive.

I prefer the interiors of European cars to Japanese cars.  They're laid out for taller people.  I always feel cramped driving a Subaru for any kind of distance.  I will give Subaru credit that they're pretty much the only auto company that stood by the compact station wagon when everyone else abandonded it for sedans and crossover SUV platforms.  I think a compact wagon or hatchback is the ideal daily driver.  Good fuel economy.  Good handling.  Enough cargo capacity to be a good grocery getter.  With a receiver hitch, you can pull a lawn & garden trailer for the Home Depot runs.   With snow tires, even a FWD compact wagon has much better road manners than a heavy SUV on the typical plowed, snow-covered roads a skier sees.

Reminds me... my snow tires are sitting on the front porch.  Gotta drag 'em into the basement before it starts looking like Appalachia around here.


----------

